# Loading trailforks Maps onto Garmin Fenix 5x



## easyrider1977 (May 15, 2015)

Hello,
Has anyone had success loading trailforks maps (ending with .img) to a fenix 5x? I have been able to drag them over to the watch when connected to my computer, but have not been able to get it to load. I am open to ideas after scouring the web for solutions.

Thanks.

Daniel


----------



## ianthom (Oct 22, 2008)

did you have any luck with this?
just got a 5x and keen to try this as well...


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Here's the list Garmin provides for which devices are supported.

No Fenix devices are listed and I'm doubtful the mobile app will download.

https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/search?q=trailforks&start=0&showAllDevices=true&count=30


----------



## ianthom (Oct 22, 2008)

So I have been doing some digging and discovered this in the pinkbike comments (it was left by one of the mods so hopefully it means it might be coming)









although he may mean using dwmaps (which I have downloaded but not tried yet) as per here:









anyone tried the dwmaps solution?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I can't remember the exact process, but I was able to upload maps from trailforks to my Garmin Instinct (similar to fenix). It was kind of a roundabout process if I remember.


----------

